# Watch Display Case



## RussBG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm looking for some plans preferably free, for a watch display case. I saw plans for one in one of the woodworking magazines a year or so ago and of course now can't find them. I'm wanting to build one for my mom for christmas as she has lots of watches she could display.
Thanks
Russ


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Something like this?

Not much to it really, glass trapped in 3/4" x 3/4" frames, sitting on a base.


----------



## RussBG (Oct 20, 2010)

The one I saw was a 3 drawer case with a glass/plexiglass top that you could move the drawers around to display different watches. Each drawer held 15 or 20 watches.
Thanks for your display tho. I could have another use for one like that.
Russ


----------



## braden johns (Oct 19, 2010)

U can change the subtitle time 
it's easy 
i don't know where to find it in VLC
but search at the settings and u well find it.


----------

